# How far along should he be training wise at 6 months?



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am just curious as to how far along a 6 month old male V should be in regards to training.
I usually train him about 20 minutes a day 3 times a week when I come home to let him out mid-day. I find he is quite happy to see me and I have his full attention.
Most days in the evenings my 2 girls go through some stuff with him that he knows well already.
I'm also going to start working much more with his Whoa.
I have had maybe 3 or 4 sessions with him that I have introduced Whoa.
I think he understands what I am asking from him but he still gets confused at times.
I fully understand 3 or 4 sessions is no-where near any amount of time put in so I’m quite impressed with him at this point.
Once I get outside I am going to start with a board then go to a barrel, (we still have 3 feet or so of snow)
One on one with me for 20 minutes his listening skills are great.
I have also dabbled a bit with hand signals and his “sit and down” hand signals are better than verbal. Needless to say there will be a lot more hand signals to come shortly and more than likely a whistle. 
When I walk him in the woods on a trail with his 50 foot lead his listening is probably best.
It seems weird to me but I think it is because of his shy demeanor. There aren’t too many times he will go to the end of the rope without stopping. And a “hey” or a “too far” will at least stop him and he will look at me.
Obviously NOT on a bird/rabbit or any other critter, I’d bet heavily that he wouldn’t listen.

Well that was a lot of blabbering but no questions. So
Does he seem to be right about where he should be at 6.5 months or should I step it up and see how much he can handle?
What age can an e-color introduced?
If I plan to do so, I would like to wait at least until mid-summer and see how things are going.

Sorry for the long read, if you did decide to read it, lol.
I do value the opinions from most in here and welcome both negative and positive.
Here is a vid I took today.

http://s1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Bacchus/?action=view&current=CAM00426_zps9baee717.mp4

Thanks
Trev and Bacchus


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He seems happy and trying hard to please.
That's what you want to see in a pup. 

I would cut his check cord in half, 50 feet is a lot of cord. See if you can get him to range out farther.
Whistles are great, they carry a lot greater distance than our voice. 
As for your question there is no exact answer. Each dog is different. A lot depends on the pups temperament, drive, willingness to please, and maturity level. Then we also fit into the equation. Exposer to large fields, and whatever game animal you plan to hunt is highly important at the dogs young age.
Training is a journey, and should be thought of as a adventure. I wouldn't push to hard. You don't want to take the fun out of it, for you or him.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks for the reply.
So you say cut his lead in half but get him to range further?
I thought the lead was to get a hold of him if need be?

Plus I am going to join the Ottawa Valley NAVHDA Chapter so I should be able to get him some live birds.
I am sure there are great trainers there as well


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Trevor a check cord is just what it meens - in your hand check when you want - off lead check when you get 2 the end of the cord - 2 commands I start with - here - starts when I get the pup - every time he has eye contact & moves towards me - I give the command - whoa starts with a whoa board around 2mo - always include hand signals - then it moves on to adding a whistle - past that the list is endless - never went 2 obediance puppy classes - because sit is not on the top of my list at the beginning - your going in the right direction - remember this !!!!!! no one will ever know the pup as well as YOU - that can work 4 u or against u


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I did go through a once a week puppy class but I used it more as a socialization class.
It was nice that the lady running the class had owned pointers and was fully aware of Bacchus being a V..
It will be only a matter of a week or two and I and going to setup a whoa board and continue on.
I certainly agree with the journey part. It has been a steep learning curve for sure but a good one.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't use whoa at all, so I can't necessarily comment on where the dog should be on that. Fifty foot of CC is a lot to drag, especially with a young pup. If I get a young dog in for rescue, or something like that, I will make them drag a CC a couple of days, until the dog knows me and I don't have to run the dog down. (Meaning the dog will recall) but after that, I take the lead off. If the dog doesn't recall well, I keep the CC on, so I can enforce the recall. Sometimes they like to get close to you, and then play the "catch me if you can game". I think that's what Texas Red is talking about when discussing cutting the cord in half. Honestly, you don't need a CC that long. 
For me, at this point, I'm starting introduce dogs to the gun, to the birds, and letting them run and explore and have fun in the field. Don't be worried where the dog should be at this age, be more worried where the dog is. I look at training as a series of progressions. When the dog is ready for the next step, it's time to move on, not where anyone thinks he SHOULD be, if that makes sense. Sometimes people "step it up" to see how much they can handle, and end up causing a lot of unnecessary problems.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess the reason I have the long cord is the location where we are going.
I need to have him on a leash, so if I see someone else coming I need to have the leash in my hand.
There isn't too much drag because we are on a snow packed trail and not running in a field or through the bush.
Most of the hunting will be partridge, grouse and maybe woodcock.
Because of the snow I can't get out to many places.
A few more weeks and I think I will be making a few changes as I will be able to go anywhere.
That’s the only thing I would change is getting a puppy late in the fall.
Potty training is tough at -30 C. 
Also tough exercising when it’s that cold as he only lasts minutes outside.
Sigh, spring is almost here.

Thanks for all the comments


----------

